# TC2-PROUK help - Bearded Dragon



## Graham Cram (Jul 31, 2012)

I have been given a bearded dragon, and found this site very useful

It looks female by pictures i have seen of their underbelly, and is about 12" long. I was told the last owners had it for about a year. but this is the only information i have. I have a TC2 - PROuk. The temperature differs in the day. I have seen a lot of things written about these, and the manual. But with the looks of the temperature differing though the day, i think i might have set it up wrong. does anybody have one they use with a bearded dragon? where i could copy theirs step by step? any information would be great, thanks


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

Have a look in my posts there is thread with all the settings you need 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Graham Cram (Jul 31, 2012)

*.*

i cant find anyhting, do you have a link?


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../865855-lucky-reptile-thermo-control-pro.html

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

